# AG shampoo, AG SRP fallowd by 2 x FK1000P



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

All applied by hand, 4 hours and 3 Stella's Effect - my phantom black Audi transferred to 4 wheel drive mirror ,


----------



## rustybear100 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

I got a black TT and use Dodo juice that gives good results but that FK stuff looks great. Where do you get it, how much etc etc. Russ


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

Link below to serious performance.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... w_402.html

Regards

Mark


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

love the FK m8, i also use it like this 8)




























and stunning results



















and FK giving










OK sorry  i am a picture whore :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good first effort mate but to be honest you have along way to go you should have used at least 7 Stella's in 4 hours :wink: :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good first effort mate but to be honest you have along way to go you should have used at least 7 Stella's in 4 hours :wink: :lol:


....what he said - jeeez, I'm only looking at the effort that's gone into that and I'm on my third Stella :lol: :lol: :lol:

looks stunnin mate, honestly.

stu


----------

